# going to Dubai for a career change?



## vangelis (May 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Background: 
I am a 46 year-old Greek citizen with a History Ph.D. (British university) who has taught for over 10 years mostly ESL in S.E. Asia and I am really keen to move to Dubai or UAE and work in another industry, business-related or whatever might consider me useful. Of course teaching is always fine with me but I have no teaching qualifications (despite my over 10 years experience) apart from my Ph.D.

Question:
Unfortunately I have no idea about how to even go about applying to companies as one who is willing and able to carry over his skills and experience to those companies' aims and needs. I also am not sure if I can trust (and which?) recruitment agencies in that region (or anywhere for that matter) which I have not known about.

Specifically:
I know this is not much to start on, but I was wondering if anyone could give me any advice on how to look for a job, which recruitment agencies to trust or at least try, and, if possible, which non-teaching sectors might be interested in my services.

Many thanks,

Van
PS I am not sure if this helps but, although I am fluent in Greek, my main language is English and I have used it as a medium for teaching all levels of courses (from Elementary to University).


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

I was thinking that it might be more helpful, not only for myself but the rest of the people, if you could give an indication as to what area are you looking for employment. i know that you did mention business but if you were a bit more specific it would definitely help. What is your background? 

I also suggest that you read the "read before you post" thread as it has a plethora of information.  






vangelis said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Background:
> I am a 46 year-old Greek citizen with a History Ph.D. (British university) who has taught for over 10 years mostly ESL in S.E. Asia and I am really keen to move to Dubai or UAE and work in another industry, business-related or whatever might consider me useful. Of course teaching is always fine with me but I have no teaching qualifications (despite my over 10 years experience) apart from my Ph.D.
> ...


----------



## vangelis (May 15, 2012)

Thanks, Vagtsio. Your advice is sound and well-taken, of course. I was just a bit unsure how much info I should load my first post up with, but you're right about needing more background info in order to help me out. Cheers, mate.

OK, I suppose there are three things I should briefly expand upon. My background, my reasons for wanting to emigrate to Dubai or UAE, and, of course, my career aims.

1) I have been a University lecturer in the UK (part time) in History (UK and USA) for two years, and mostly an ESL teacher in cram schools (elementary, highschool, business, and adult levels) and Universities in Taiwan for another 11 (but neither ESL, TEFL, nor PGCHE or other teaching qualification -- except a Taiwan Ministry Of Education Certificate of Assistant Professor status). I have published a few papers mostly on the subject of religious rhetoric and socio-political activism. Apart from teaching, or rather, with teaching, I aqcuired leadership/personnel management skills, organizational skills and, of course, public relations skills. [Also, I have spent a number of years in many different kinds of climates: 7 years in Ohio, 10 years in the UK, almost one year in Cyprus, and 11 years in Taiwan. So, climate adjustment is not too much of a worry for me -- although I do know how hot the UAE can get]

2) I wish to move to Dubai because I am eager to apply my skills and experience to new situations, whether teaching (i.e. politics and history departments instead of just ESL departments) or non-teaching (the "business" world). The prospect of increased salary and savings is always a substantial factor but so is also the need to move into different professional areas -in order to grow professionally and to maintain relevance, especially in combination with experiencing (again) a different culture.

3) Now, the problem: As an administrator, a public relations agent, or a personnel manager (or whatever else my acquired skills might be deemed relevant to), I would be equally happy in any industry. I do not favour more, say, oil companies over bookstore chains or transportation services -- I could work happily anywhere. But this leaves a rather vast area of possibilities out there and I am not sure how to approach this, short of opening the equivalent of the Dubai Yellow Pages and sending speculative letters to each and every company I come across. 

This is where I think a recruitment agency might be helpful -- as long as it is reputable and reliable -- insofar as it can channel me to the right direction. I just do not know if there are any agencies I should be avoiding, if they are dangerous, etc.

Finally, I also agree and take Vagtsio's point to heart about reading around in the forum for a lot of helpful and relevant info -- and I am already doing that. In fact, I did come acros Elphaba's thread, part of which contains a list of recruitment agencies, and I will be writing to all of them very soon. I just thought I'd run all these thoughts and plans by you all in order to get whatever advice you deem good and necessary.

Thanks, and sorry about the long post.


----------

